# 10.05



## whitesaint (Jun 3, 2001)

Well everybody, It has been a while since we all last updated since 10.03.
Does anybody know when the next update is coming out?  DVD playing still isn't practical in mac os x yet.  But i suppose more people would want CD-RW instead of that.  Does anybody have any info?


----------



## endian (Jun 4, 2001)

Well certain rumor sites said that their most reliable sources said it was absolutely guaranteed to come out last Friday.

But even though it didn't they really are right most of the time, really, they are.


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 4, 2001)

I think they put a delay on it, just to prove the rumor sites wrong for once.

Just my $0.02

DJ XTC


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 5, 2001)

Or maybe they are a bit busy making OS X 10.1 for WWDC ?!

He DJ..r u a real DJ ?  if so what kind of music ?


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 6, 2001)

I just got out of the scence for awhile, but I spin Techno, Club, Euro-Dance, House, Hip-Hop, Reggae, Latin, etc....

I got into using Mac's in 1997, when I built a small home studio and I needed a machine that wouldn't show me the blue screen of death everytime I wanted to record a live mix.



DJ XTC

P.S. This explains the headphones I'm wearing in my pic.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 6, 2001)

nice 
I play around with house (all varieties), techno, dream, some latin, some speed garage...

How do u record a live mix ?  I can do it on tape and MD but this doesnt serve my purpose because I want to have it on my mac so that I can burn a CD or publish it on the web ...  what do u have attached to your mac ?

I'd be interested in configuring my mac for better mixing lol (right now I mix in non-real-time which has both merits and shortcomings)


Admiral


----------



## rootbubble (Jun 6, 2001)

when talkin dj/music

i use my mac to mix and apply effects to my recordings (norwegian rapgroup) even with just deck2 it works great.. check out this mp3 sample if you like...

http://members.nbci.com/_XMCM/murderskillz/files/btsix.mp3.zip


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 6, 2001)

I have a MOTU 2408 (24 IN, 24 OUT) Sound Card, and Cubase VST 4.2.  I also Use TC Works Spark 1.2 for mastering.  I just select record and let it record until I want to stop, or until I run out of hard drive space.  For MD, just run the outputs of the MD into the inputs of any sound card (Guitar Center, www.guitarcenter.com , has a good selection, I used to work at one) and use  basic 2 track audio recording software.  Once you save it into .aif format you can drop the file into iTunes through the advanced menu and convert it into .mp3 format.  Most of this you will have to do in OS 9 since classic doen't support direct hardware access yet, and most sound card companies haven't designed drivers for OS X.  I'm studying programing to see if I can make a driver for my sound card before MOTU does and sell it to them   Anyway, I know this is of the topic, but I felt I should reply.  If anyone wants more advice on digital recording and sound, start a new thread and I'll be happy to reply anytime.  I check the forums twice a day.


DJ XTC


----------



## oakwood (Jun 6, 2001)

10.0.4 (build 4Q4) was seeded this afternoon. No DVD fix yet.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 6, 2001)

> _Originally posted by oakwood _
> *10.0.4 (build 4Q4) was seeded this afternoon. No DVD fix yet. *


What?!   Where? I don't see it.


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 7, 2001)

Seeding is prerelease software that is distributed to people who have signed a non-discloser agreement.  Apple has a seeding program that you can sign up for, but remember, SEEDS ARE BETAS, and they can crash your whole system and distroy data if you are one of the luky ones to discover a bug in it.  In short, programs are seeded fisrt to make sure they are stable enough to be released to the rest of us.


DJ XTC

P.S. Seeds also can be missing features, Lke DVD, that will be in the public release.


----------



## whitesaint (Jun 7, 2001)

So you have 10.04 then? how do you like it? It now has the ability to play DVDs now?  Do you have any sort of clue when it will be out for the rest of us?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ_XTC _
> *
> Seeding is prerelease software that is distributed to people who have signed a non-discloser agreement.  Apple has a seeding program that you can sign up for, but remember, SEEDS ARE BETAS, and they can crash your whole system and distroy data if you are one of the luky ones to discover a bug in it.  In short, programs are seeded fisrt to make sure they are stable enough to be released to the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh. OK, Good then.


----------



## jdog (Jun 7, 2001)

Any idea how long it usually takes to release the final after it has been seeded?

-jdog


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 8, 2001)

Release date depends on if bugs are found or not, and as far as the others....

I moved and like a dumb@ss, I forgot to send a change of address and sign a new non-dicloser agreement.



DJ XTC

P.S. Even if I was still an Apple seed member, my non-discloser agreement would prevent me from saying anything.  Not to mention a fine up to 1,000,000.00 imposed by Apple if they found out I leaked info.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ_XTC _
> *
> P.S. Even if I was still an Apple seed member, my non-discloser agreement would prevent me from saying anything.  Not to mention a fine up to 1,000,000.00 imposed by Apple if they found out I leaked info. *


Uhmm, you don't get any seeding software as a online ADC member. You have to get a select membership as minimum for the seeding program, and this is 500$ a year...


----------



## jdog (Jun 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ_XTC _
> *
> Release date depends on if bugs are found or not, and as far as the others....
> 
> ...



Ok Mr. DJ, we wouldn't want you to get thrown in jail for telling us that Apple usually releases final updates a couple weeks or a couple months after "seeding."
And like you said, you are not a member any more, so why not give us a little more info?

-jdog


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 8, 2001)

Actually to become a seeding member you dont need to be in the ADC.  Just go to devworld.apple.com and click on seeding.  They need you to fill out and sign an NDA (non DIscolosure Agreement) and you need to mail it to them through snail mail.  Then you can become a seeding member.

I would like to become one, but I have little time to play around with new stuff


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 11, 2001)

ADC is a programers club.  Software seeding is open to anyone who wants to be appart of it.  But, Apple is the on who decides who gets seeded what software.

DJ XTC

P.S.  I know my spelling sucks... but then again that's why I'm a DJ and not a secretary. (Spell check for the board anyone?)


----------



## Tigger (Jun 11, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ_XTC _
> *
> ADC is a programers club.  Software seeding is open to anyone who wants to be appart of it.  But, Apple is the on who decides who gets seeded what software.*


I didn't knew that.
Maybe I should see what I can find out about that.

But I don't think Apple would give me any software 

Anyway, thanks for the information.


----------



## ulrik (Jun 11, 2001)

I had a discussion with the german sales manager from apple and he told me that they are working on the DVD feature quite hard and that they are planning to release it late july


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 11, 2001)

how do you become a beta tester or whatever?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jun 11, 2001)

I've sighted an update called 10.0.4 circulating on carracho. (i know, i know, it may not be real. Why do you think i haven't installed it?)

Ayway, its 10.7MB so hopefull theres a little bit of speed built into that big package.
Anyone willing to try it out?


----------



## endian (Jun 11, 2001)

> how do you become a beta tester or whatever?



A. Become a Select or Premier ADC member ($500 - $3500/year. Premier members get more good stuff, free ticket to WWDC etc.)

B. Submit an application to join CQF (Customer Quality Feedback) and hope to hear back. I think Apple only seeds particular projects for this though.

http://developer.apple.com/seeding/

http://developer.apple.com/faq/faqseed.html


----------



## DJ_XTC (Jun 18, 2001)

I just tried to renew my seeding membership, and it says I have to be a premier or select member now.  I guess that's why we haven't seen all the leaks anymore.  Apple cut off the general public, and I know if I paid $500.00 to get seeded software... I definately wouldn't put it online for others to get for free.  I appoligize to Tigger, it used to be open to the public, but not anymore.

DJ XTC


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 21, 2001)

I had been running 10.0.4 for about a week on a 500mhz TiBook w/ 384MB of RAM.. Here's my impressions...

First, and most importantly, the Finder is slightly accelerated. Window resizing is still sluggish, but if you have a folder with lots of files in list view, scrolling through the list is much faster than 10.0.3. Application launch times are about the same, maybe a wee bit faster. Nothing major though.

DVD playback wasn't present in this build, but there was a seperate file with DVD playback that I couldn't get to install. It was about 4MB in size. Also missing was any Disc burning capability for data.

Among the files updated were the graphics drivers for just about all the supported cards, including the new nVidia GeForce 3. 

In my testing I uncovered some serious bugs. Most noticeably was a bug that whenever you would log out, the system would hang in between presenting the log in screen. A reboot was needed.

Also, the Installer application would crash anytime you tried to authenticate by typing in your password. 

The build (4Q4) was dated May 30th, so I'm sure it's been updated since then. 

10.0.4 will probably be released in tandem with OS 9.2, since 9.2's fixes mostly benefit it when being run as Classic. When is anyone's guess. go2Mac is saying as early as today. My guess is that SJ will hold it until next week during the NECC conference.

I finally reinstalled 10.0.3 over this build because the login/logout bug was just too much of pain to deal with. Of course, I'm sure this will be fixed when it finally gets released... Whenever that may be....


----------

